

Show HN: SpyREST.com – automatically generates beautiful REST documentation - sm_sohan
http://spyrest.com

======
sm_sohan
Here's a blog post explaining how it works:
[http://smsohan.com/blog/2015/01/13/you-can-haz-automated-
res...](http://smsohan.com/blog/2015/01/13/you-can-haz-automated-rest-api-
documentation/)

